# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Whitetail Mount

## Blaser

Got my Whitetail mount back from Vern a month ago, just finished making up a pedestal for him, came up pretty good.

----------


## Pop Shot

Looks good!

----------


## silentscope

awesome mount mate im jelous

----------


## Gapped axe

very tidy

----------


## blake

Nice, very very nice.Another box added to the to do list.Well done, you should be proud of that one.

----------


## Neckshot

Stunning Blaser!,A nice addition to  the trophy room I would like a closer look at that one.

Jasen

----------


## stug

Lovely!

----------


## Drahthaar

Looking awesome
Pretty tidy carpentry for a rough engineer  :Thumbsup:

----------


## initiaz

very nice

----------


## Scouser

Beauty Blaser.....looks mint!

----------


## JayColli

Great positioning!

----------


## Hendrik470

Great mount


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

That's my dream animal there mate,nicely done

----------


## R93

Space saving😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------

